# Canterbury Aire used for car parking



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello all, we are at the Aire at New Dover Road, Canterbury, Park and Ride. 

All the car parking spaces must be full as the staff are now directing cars into the area normally reserved for motorhomes. I can understand that it would be frustrating for a motorist to turn up here and not be able to park when there are free spaces in the motorhome section. However as it is now midday it is a bit early for mhs to be arriving for the night, people will probably arrive after 3 or 4 pm. They may find that when they do all the spaces are taken up by cars. 

When spaces become free in the car park cars may still come in here as they can see that other cars are already parked here. It could mean no spaces for mhs. 

Motorhomes cannot park in the car park and wait for a space in the Aire to be vacated as they cannot get in due to height barriers. 

This is an excellent facility although when we have been here it has been far from full. 

I am concerned that this may be the thin end of the wedge. Anyone else got thoughts on it, Alan.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Presume that most cars will depart as the city folk make their way home at tea time  

Is Wednesday market day or something? Was it as bad yesterday?
Would be a shame if motorhomes can't find spaces due to cars filling the spaces. Although maybe because of it's undoubted popularity, maybe the council might consider expansion of both areas :idea: 

We arrived at 11 AM last Friday and it was pretty empty then, but filled up more in the afternoon, with about 8 motorhomes as well. 
Most cars seemed to depart as the office workers got back to there cars around 6pm, with only about 4 cars left after the last bus had gone. 

****


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes most cars are gone by 6pm, but mhs arriving could still find no spaces if the Aire is to be used as overspill for cars.

Anyway I am going to email the council and thank them for the excellent facility. I will not mention car parking just express gratitude and thank them for their vision in providing the Aire, Alan.


----------

